# Wild Giant Snakehead aka Toman Fishing In Thailand By BKKGUY



## bkkguy (Feb 19, 2011)

_*Now I've a few days off from fishing, I shall finish some of my unfinished catch reports from the previous trip..*_

_*For those who never been to any boat fishing for wild toman before, you got lots to learn from.*_

_*Land base fishing for toman is totally different from boat fishing for toman.*_
_*You don't have the leniency of taking your own sweet time to cast and choose your spot slowly.*_

_*I only demand 2 important things from the anglers when fishing wild toman with me in Thailand.*_

_*Fast & accuracy in your casting, that's all.*_

_*Work hard on it and I promise you will get your toman eventually.*_
_*I fully understand that it is very hard for any first time toman angler to balance himself well on the wooden sampan boat. But it actually very easy to master the acts of balancing the boat... haha !!!*_

_*The more different terrains you fish, you more you learn.*_

_*If you choose to fish the same old toman spot over and over the again, you will never learn to aquire new knowlegdes and fishing skills...*_
_*Learning to fish this prized toman fishes doesn't end when you landed your last catch.*_

_*It a never ending process. In facts, the lesson just started when you land your last catch......*_
_*I love to fish side by side with those avid toman anglers on the same boat. We learn from each other.*_

_*There is no such thing as you know it all.......although I've landed countless of toman, I'm still hunger for more.....*_

_*For those who just pickup toman fishing, here the tip for you guys.*_

_*" Don't strike when you see splashes on the water surface, let your rod tell you when to strike" By BKKGUY.*_

_*Think of what I just mention above, you'll have less misses and many landing in your next wild toman trip.. *_

_*Here some great photos I took for Robin ( experience SG angler) and his kaki while fishing toman with me in Thailand last year. *_

_*Have wonderful and fruitful big catch for year 2012 ahead.....*_


_*Exotic fishing scenery........I love this particular toman spot, it only within 180KM drive from bkk city. *_

_*It has the most challenging terrains of all...*_

_*







*_

_*







*_

_*







*_

_*







*_

_*







*_

_*Enjoys all the actions inside my youtube channel..*_






_*Alll prized catches for the 5DAYS wild fishing adventure with BKKGUY..*_

_*







*_

_*







*_


----------



## bkkguy (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## bkkguy (Feb 19, 2011)

_*Another new day another new beginning.....*_

_*







*_
_*







*_

_*More catches.....*_

_*







*_
_*







*_
_*







*_
_*







*_
_*







*_

_*







*_


----------



## bkkguy (Feb 19, 2011)

_*Beautiful town.......beautiful beaches....*_

_*







*_
_*







*_
_*







*_

_*







*_
_*







*_
_*







*_
_*







*_

_*Those who love the challenge of the wild toman fishing trip, this is the spot..... *_

_*







*_


----------



## bkkguy (Feb 19, 2011)

_*







*_

_*The damage done !!!*_
_*







*_


----------



## bkkguy (Feb 19, 2011)

_*The hunting !!!!*_
_*







*_

_*The satisfaction of the angler after a successful catch at the end of the fishing adventure...*_
_*







*_
_*







*_

_*Other photo shots....*_
_*







*_
_*







*_

_*I leave you guys with his beautiful sunset scenery from the dam.....*_
_*Nothing beat fishing in the wild when fishing in Thailand.... *_

_*







*_

_*Thanks for reading my catch report....... *_


----------

